# ألجأ إليك.



## happy angel (22 مارس 2010)

*

ألجأ إليك لنيافة الأنبا مكاريوس


+ عندما تحاصرني الضيقات ويشتد بي الألم وتصغر نفسي داخلي
وتنحني فيّ، وأكاد أن أفقد الرجاء .... .... ....


ألجأ إليك.


+ عندما تسعي نحوي الخطايا وتتمثل أمام عيني العثرات ويميل قلبي
نحو الجهالات . وأكاد أضعف وأخشى السقوط 000


ألجأ إليك.



عندما أضعف وأسقط وأفقد ثوب بري أبكي وأصرخ أمضي إلى الكنيسة

وهناك أسكب نفسي إذ لا أعرف سوى أن .... .....



ألجأ إليك


+ عندما أتحير وافقد القدرة علي التمييز بين الجيد والردئ
ويعوزني الافراز وتنقصني الحكمة والفهم ..........


ألجا إليك


+ عندما يميل النهار وتغرب الحياه وتدركني الشيخوخة
وتتداعي القوة الجسدية ويذبل هذا الجسد المتعجرف


ألجأ إليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 مارس 2010)

كلام معزي اوي اوي

تسلم ايد حضرتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2010)

كلمات رااااااااائعه جدا
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## youhnna (25 مارس 2010)

*الله
شكراااااااا هابى على الصلاة المعزيه الرائعة
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 مارس 2010)

*



 عندما أتحير وافقد القدرة علي التمييز بين الجيد والردئ
ويعوزني الافراز وتنقصني الحكمة والفهم ..........


ألجا إليك

أنقر للتوسيع...

تاامل طيب
شكرا *​


----------



## mera22 (1 أبريل 2010)

ميرسي كتير الرب معكي


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*


شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## النهيسى (5 أبريل 2010)

*نشكركم

جدا جدا
صلاه جميــــــــــــــــــــله
سلام الرب يســــوع​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> كلام معزي اوي اوي
> 
> تسلم ايد حضرتك


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كلمات رااااااااائعه جدا
> شكرا ليكى
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *الله
> شكراااااااا هابى على الصلاة المعزيه الرائعة
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> *
> تاامل طيب
> شكرا *​


----------



## happy angel (6 أبريل 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير الرب معكي


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *عندما أضعف وأسقط وأفقد ثوب بري أبكي وأصرخ أمضي إلى الكنيسة
> 
> وهناك أسكب نفسي إذ لا أعرف سوى أن .... .....*


*آمين يا رب...*
*الجأ دائما اليك...*
*ميرسي اختي الصلاة حلوة...*
*الرب يسوع يبارك خدمتكم...*


----------

